# Alaskan Salmon Chowda



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 1, 2006)

<b style="">AAA’s Salmon Chowda</font></span>[/b]

<b style=""></font></span>[/b]

1 can pink or red Alaskan salmon (clean salmon and reserve juice)</font></span>

1 onion chopped</font></span>

1 cup water</font></span>

3 cups diced potatoes</font></span>

1 quart milk (substitute cream as desired)</font></span>

Some sliced salt pork</font></span>

Salt and pepper to taste</font></span>

Butter to taste</font></span>

</font></span>

Fry
salt pork to render grease, throw pork away, fry onions in same pot
with grease till golden brown, add water and potatoes, cook till done
about 15 minutes, add salmon, butter, milk, salt and pepper…..enjoy



I made chowda this morning, I made a double batch, 2 cans of RED
Alaskan salmon, and no milk, 1 pint light cream and 1 cup water instead
of the milk for a creamy chowda!!



I chopped up two pieces of thick bacon and fried the onions with it (fry the bacon 1/2 way alone first)













</font></span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 1, 2006)

While that frys I diced up 6 cups of potatoes.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 1, 2006)

While the potatoes cook, save the juice from the canned salmon and put
it in with the potatoes, seperate the fish from the skin and bones,
leave good sized chunks of fish.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 1, 2006)

when the potatoes are done add fish, cream or milk and some butter if you don't think there is enogh fat in here already...lol


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 1, 2006)

The red salmon oil is Omega 3, this is health food!!



"it don't get no better than this"


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 1, 2006)

Polly looks particularly festive in her Hefeweizen outfit.


----------



## masta (Jan 2, 2006)

Nothing like a good chowda to warm the soul !


----------



## Harry (Jan 3, 2006)

I can Smell it here in Texas uuummmmmmmmm



Looks mighty good too!


Harry


----------



## Waldo (Jan 4, 2006)

If our winter weather ever gets below 70 degrees again I am going to try me a pot of that Stinkie. Damn that looks good !!! Will have to sprinkle a little of Masta's hot sauce on it I am sure.


----------

